# I Will Be Visiting Dallas Next Week 5/21-5/24



## jgustin (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello All. I'll be in Dallas next week for work and I'm wondering if anyone is having a get together, or would like to? I'm fairly new to SQ and trying to listen to as many vehicles as possible.


----------

